# Veteran Pictures.



## IKE (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Toomuchstuff (Sep 4, 2017)

Beautiful . It brought a tear to my eye .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 4, 2017)

Good reminder Ike, and thank you again for your service.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 4, 2017)

Thank you Ike, my friend. Bless all who serve/served. We are forever in your debt. Merci beaucoup. Jeez, now you made me cry. Meep.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks, Ike!

We must never forget those that serve and sacrifice to protect us and our way of life.

This picture reminded me of the poet Robert Laurence Binyon.

_"They shall  grow not old, as we that are left grow old:
        Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
        At the going down of the sun and in the morning
        We will remember them."_


----------



## IKE (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks, Ike!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 11, 2017)

My dad in Washington, DC. A proud Marine.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 11, 2017)

My uncle. WWII veteran.  PFC, Company A, 114th Infantry, 44th Division.
These are the only pictures I have related to his service.  Sorry for the poor quality.






He volunteered, but was rejected because of poor eyesight.  My mom said he kept trying, started drinking carrot juice, and finally got accepted in 1944.  Lost his arm in France. He is 94, living in Florida with his daughter.  He would tell you he is not a hero.


----------

